# Excessive Salivating



## ALM (Jul 19, 2010)

Hedgehog has been salivating, almost excessively, when we've been holding him recently. He isn't anointing with it either, but when he comes out of his ball there is a puddle in our hand. Now, he likes to 'play with himself' and the liquid is sticky but we're just not sure if it is 'that' all the time. He will lick our hands from time to time while excessively salivating too, but not often.

(Have read sometimes that this can be an issue with oral hygiene or health, not sure if there is anything to this.)

Shall we take him to the vet or is this usual behavior?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

The one time Quigley decided to lick my hand it was surprisingly wet but it sounds like your hedgehog does have an abnormal amount of saliva. If the puddles were a result of "boy time" it would be white and thick saliva would be clear (I would think).


----------



## ALM (Jul 19, 2010)

It appears he hasn't used his wheel tonight, not sure if he has the last couple nights either. At least calling the vet when they open today, see what they think. I'd wondered if it was food related but that was months ago that he was put on a new one. He also likes to burrow to the bottom of his cage and scratch the cage (not himself).


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If you can, take a look at the roof of his mouth and see if he has a kibble stuck up there. If you are unable to get a good look, or if there is no kibble a vet visit is in order. He may have a bad tooth or something else going on in his mouth. 

Good luck.


----------



## ALM (Jul 19, 2010)

Update on Scribbles: He is missing his upper left canine and the lower left canine is slightly discolored. Vet said no inflammation there though so that's great news! His front left foot appears to be a bit inflamed though, so we have 3 days of Metacam to give him for that, assuming he may be salivating more than usual if he is experiencing some pain there. I had them run the tests rather than just guessing and giving him an antibiotic. Little guy is so fussy they have to give anesthesia every time to get a good look at him :lol:


----------

